# Pigeon Lofts for sale online



## zgrywusek

Do you guys know of websites where they sell pigeon lofts?

Can you post links etc....


----------



## Wayne Johnson

There is one for sale on this list. Just scroll down.


----------



## zgrywusek

yes I saw but want to have a choice between few at least


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop

Foys sells them, but i've never seen them in person and im not sure how they ship it.
http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/2162-2166.html
http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/2156-2159.html


----------



## sdymacz

Whats the size You need, are You going to be racing pigeons or just garden loft for show type pigeons. Loft cost between 1200 and 2500 depending on size plus shipping, but if You go to Home Depot or Lowe's You can purchase a shed for around 700 and converted to a loft with section for racing or open space for show pigeons.

http://www.homedepot.com/Storage-Or...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

http://www.lowes.com/pl_Wood+Storag...eadURL=TopCategoriesDisplayView&storeId=10151


some ideas
http://www.redroselofts.com/starter_loft.htm
http://www.pigeon.org/sclofts1_05.htm
http://www.silvio-co.com/pigeons/small-loft.htm
http://www.speedpigeon.com/homing_pigeon/lofts.htm


----------



## orock

It might be cheaper to buy a used shed and converted into a loft.


----------



## Roony3h

Yes.....alot cheaper.....
if u build it will be even cheaper


----------



## Lavender Hill Lofts

You should look on Craigslist in your area as well. I go there once a month or so and type in pigeon and there is almost always a pigeon guy selling or giving away birds and or his loft(s). Try it.


----------



## GaryWCo

This gentlemen built mine: http://www.coloradocustomsheds.com/


----------



## Woodnative

What state are you in? If you do go that route, you want to get one from a closeby source (you are not going to ship a loft from Virginia to California!!). I am in NJ. My wife wanted something that looked good in the yard so we went for one of the Amish coops and attached a flypen to it. Also I don't have much spare time (and my skills are only average) so this worked out well for us and everyone was happy.


----------

